# SATA disc detected, IDE not

## samo

Hi,

I have a new SATA disc and a old IDE disc. Last one is not detected on startup.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?) (rev c1)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)
> ...

 

The linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 kernel is configured like this:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep =
> 
> CONFIG_X86_32=y
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

/boot, grub and the kernel are located on the IDE disc, the root directory is located on the SATA disc.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # cat /etc/fstab
> 
> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1
> ...

 

grub.conf looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
> timeout 10
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

After booting gentoo on /dev/sda3 I get the following boot messages:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # dmesg
> 
>  (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
> 
> ACPI: DSDT 1FFF30C0, 4561 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
> ...

 

And a look into /dev does not show me any IDE device.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # ls /dev
> 
> adsp        floppy   ptmx   ram6    sda6        tty10  tty23  tty36  tty49  tty61           usbdev1.2_ep02  vcs2    vcsa7
> 
> agpgart     full     pts    ram7    sda7        tty11  tty24  tty37  tty5   tty62           usbdev1.2_ep81  vcs3    zero
> ...

 

I'm sorry for the long post, but maybe someone of you could help me.

RegardsLast edited by samo on Sat Apr 05, 2008 9:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

samo,

Turn off IDE support altogether.

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

Under

```
     SCSI device support  --->

<*> SCSI CDROM support
```

so your CDROM will still work.

Under

```
 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

 <*>   AMD/NVidia PATA support 
```

Remake and reinstall your kernel. Your IDE drive will now appear as a SCSI drive and your CDROM as /dev/sr0

udev will take care of your CDROM but you will have to fix fstab for your IDE drive partitions.

This is the way of the future. libata, the  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers options is taking over from the old IDE kernel branch. This works on my nForce2 board.

----------

## samo

It still doesn't work. I changed my kernel configuration as described:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # cat .config | grep =
> 
> CONFIG_X86_32=y
> 
> CONFIG_X86=y
> ...

 

And my fstab looks now like this:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # cat /etc/fstab
> 
> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2
> 
> /dev/sda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1
> ...

 

The IDE drives are still missing.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # ls /dev
> 
> adsp        floppy   ptmx   ram6    sda6        tty10  tty23  tty36  tty49  tty61           usbdev1.2_ep02  vcs2    vcsa7
> 
> agpgart     full     pts    ram7    sda7        tty11  tty24  tty37  tty5   tty62           usbdev1.2_ep81  vcs3    zero
> ...

 

And dmesg reported this:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # dmesg
> 
>  (r1 Nvidia AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
> 
> ACPI: DSDT 1FFF30C0, 4561 (r1 NVIDIA AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
> ...

 

What else could I try?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

samo,

I suspect that you have not installed the kernel properly or you are not booting the new kernel.

What does 

```
uname -a
```

show?

The data and time is date and time the running kernel was made.

Did you remember to mount /boot before you installed the kernel ?

What does 

```
ls -l /boot
```

 show?

And lastly, post the content of grub.conf please.

----------

## samo

When I run the same kernel on /dev/sdb1 with the root directory on /dev/sdb3 it works.

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # dmesg
> 
> U save and restore... done.
> 
> Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
> ...

 

But my goal is to use the root directory on /dev/sda3.

----------

## samo

I need some time to check your last mail

----------

## samo

You are right. The system booted the old kernel from my SATA drive, because of a wrong root command in grub.conf.

Thank you very much for your quick and good support.

----------

## ub818

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> samo,
> 
> ```
>  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24-r4 and in menuconfig I don't have what is mentioned.  Using an old nForce3 board - is there another hidden setting somewhere that will enable this?  I feel like I've tried just about everything and I can't get it to recognize either of my SATA drives.

----------

## samo

What option is missing, both?

I will upgraded my kernel to 2.6.24-r4 today and check if something has changed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ub818,

The new default kernel configuration has PCI Bus Support disabled.

That turns off almost all support for peripheral devices as PCs are designed with almost everything connected using PCI.

```
Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

  │ │    [ ] PCI support               

  │ │    [ ] ISA support                          

  │ │    [ ] MCA support
```

----------

## ub818

That was precisely it.  I didn't have the PCI support in Bus Options.  I'm recompiling now and I'm pretty certain this will work.

Thanks a lot!

----------

